# nikon laser range finder 800 buckmasters



## sweatequity (Feb 5, 2007)

My uncle was given a laser range finder.  It has a power button and a mode button. You hit the power button then select the mode and then hit power again and three hash marks appear but no yardage. I put new batteries in it and tried to use it but the yardage never appears.  Just three hash marks.  I am sure that it doesn't work but was interested if anyone had this model and maybe I am doing something wrong?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## captainhook (Feb 6, 2007)

I have one and it works flawlessly. You should be able to just hit the power button and it will read what you are aiming at. There is no need to hit the mode button each time. You may want to contact Nikon.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Feb 6, 2007)

*Owner's/Operator's Manual?*



sweatequity said:


> My uncle was given a laser range finder.  It has a power button and a mode button. You hit the power button then select the mode and then hit power again and three hash marks appear but no yardage. I put new batteries in it and tried to use it but the yardage never appears.  Just three hash marks.  I am sure that it doesn't work but was interested if anyone had this model and maybe I am doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Did your uncle get the owner's/operator's manual with it - it sounds like he didn't, or hasn't read it. Contact Nikon's web site and ask them for an owner's/operator's manual for that SPECIFIC MODEL. They are often "free", but some may charge a small fee for S&H cost. 

I don't have a Nikon, but my Bushnell 400 has certain 'limitations' when used in certain modes which limits the MINIMUM RANGE it will give a reading at.... such as in the ZIP or RAIN modes it often won't give readings below 75-100 yards. Many models won't give any readings at distances less than 15-18 yards.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 6, 2007)

I have that exact model and mine works great.  I don't think it will read anything closer than 10.5 yards though.  Just hit the Power button and then aim at something and hit it again.  Should provide a range at that point.


----------



## sweatequity (Feb 6, 2007)

*thanks guys*

we figured it out.


----------

